# What Are You Listening To Right Now...



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 14, 2006)

All you Specktra ladies seem to have fun taste is music.... and I love to listen to music while I get ready... so post what you're listening to right now! Go!

Stars - Elevator Love Letter


----------



## Life In Return (Mar 14, 2006)

Strangely I am listening to the radio blogs on my site ( http://www.lifeinreturn.com/ )... listening to It's Not Over by Karen Clark Sheard


----------



## enka (Mar 14, 2006)

Get up kids, martyr me

Just me in the office...


----------



## kimmy (Mar 14, 2006)

"studying politics" by emery


----------



## Ambi (Mar 14, 2006)

Estranged - Guns 'n Roses


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 14, 2006)

Drag - Placebo


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 14, 2006)

Elefant - Sunshine Makes Me Paranoid


----------



## michy_mimi (Mar 14, 2006)

The Brian Jamestown Massacre - Lantern


----------



## karen (Mar 14, 2006)

Mogwai - Rock Action(with Japan bonus tracks)


----------



## user2 (Mar 14, 2006)

Alicia Keys and Adam Levine - Wild Horses


----------



## aziajs (Mar 14, 2006)

LL Cool J Feat Jennifer Lopez - Control Myself


----------



## x20Deepx (Mar 14, 2006)

Shakira - Hips Don't Lie

I have the most eclectic music taste (including metal, reggaeton, dance, whatever), but I am hopelessly faithful to Shakira. I <3 her.


----------



## JGunnar (Mar 14, 2006)

Massive Attack - Angel


----------



## karen (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JGunnar* 
_Massive Attack - Angel_

 
love that song.


Current:

Low - A Lifetime of Temporary Relief: 10 Years of B-Sides & Rarities , Disc 3


----------



## theleopardcake (Mar 14, 2006)

"The King of Carrot Flowers Pt. One"- Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 14, 2006)

currently?  The Sanford and Son theme song... its on TV Land.


----------



## bottleblack (Mar 14, 2006)

Rod Stewart - Maggie May...


----------



## Dawn (Mar 15, 2006)

Total peace and quite right now, except for my typing...  My kids will be home in 10 minutes, so that will be the end of that!


----------



## makeup_junkie (Mar 15, 2006)

Universal Magnetic by Mos Def...it's the live version from the movie/documentary Dave Chappelle's Block Party.  It's an amazing soundtrack if anyone is into urban hip-hop.


----------



## moonrevel (Mar 15, 2006)

Radiohead - Kid A


----------



## ashyyxface (Mar 15, 2006)

There's No "I" In Team - Taking Back Sunday


----------



## starlight502 (Mar 15, 2006)

Seu George : Songs from Life Aquatic

it is such a great album... bowie songs sang in Portuguese 

plus I love that movie


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 15, 2006)

Thru the Eyes of Ruby -The Smashing Pumpkins


By far one of the best rock songs EVER!!!


----------



## karen (Mar 15, 2006)

Belle and Sebastian - The Life Pursuit by...


----------



## polobear45 (Mar 16, 2006)

Kanye!
Kanye!
Kanye!





Kanye West -Touch the sky


----------



## venacava (Mar 16, 2006)

Faith & Disease - healing anne


----------



## gretchygretch84 (Mar 16, 2006)

Jem - Save Me


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Mar 19, 2006)

Rihanna- SOS (rescue me)


----------



## Nick (Mar 19, 2006)

Southside Revival by Blue Scholars. I feel like a true Seattleite. Check them out here: http://www.myspace.com/bluescholars


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 19, 2006)

Annie Dog - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Virgo (Mar 19, 2006)

The Moth - Ours


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 19, 2006)

Sublime - Sublime CD  -- I wish Bradley Nowell was still around.

Also been listening to lots of The Cure, Depeche Mode, and Howard Jones recently...my son is into the music I was into in the 80's so it's kind of cool to relive it with him now.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 19, 2006)

Tear - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## adamchristopher (Mar 19, 2006)

No Doubt - Sunday Morning


----------



## sbetsy (Mar 19, 2006)

Jenny Lewis!!!


----------



## Chelly (Mar 20, 2006)

Alex Neri & Federico Locchi - Aurora (Dub)


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *adamchristopher* 
_No Doubt - Sunday Morning_

 
LOOves it

right now....sufjan stevens....for the windows in paradise..


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 23, 2006)

Seven Nation Army - the White Stripes


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 26, 2006)

Number 1 - Goldfrapp


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 26, 2006)

Obsessively to Radiohead's Kid A.

Also, Faithless' Outrospective & Bjork's Debut.


----------



## aquarius11 (Mar 27, 2006)

Utada ~ Exodus '04 (Double J Radio Mix)


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 9, 2006)

polly - nirvana


----------



## Life In Return (Apr 9, 2006)

Blessings of Obedience by Timothy Brindle.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 27, 2006)

*On a Bollywood / Bhangra Kick*

Chaiyya Chaiyya by Sapna Aswasthi and Sukwinder Singh, nope... just switched to Kank Di Rakhi by Gem.


----------



## fash10nista (Nov 28, 2006)

Rock the House - Planet Control....old school jam....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 :dancey:  





  :nana:


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 2, 2006)

Love Machine- Girls Aloud


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 2, 2006)

John Legend - Get Lifted. I had to buy it on Itunes cause I went to see him in concert Monday and didn't want to feel left out.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 2, 2006)

100 Miles and Running N.W.A.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 3, 2006)

Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis as performed by the New Queen's Hall Orchestra  

So beautiful!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 23, 2006)

Barracuda by Heart.  With espresso and cold medicine for breakfast.  Yeoooww, I am sick and wired!!!


----------



## little teaser (Dec 23, 2006)

tool and smashing pumpkins i listen to alot of break beats and trance too.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 26, 2006)

lostprophets newest album... ive been listening to it for a few days now. I love it


----------



## eastsidesunset (Dec 27, 2006)

John Mayer , "Slow dancing in a burning room" (from Continuim). PURE SEX.


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 27, 2006)

Mike Ness' solo album.


----------



## giz2000 (Dec 28, 2006)

J Lo-Play

I love that song...


----------



## JULIA (Dec 29, 2006)

Blue (bird shake remix) - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Professor Fate (Dec 29, 2006)

soilwork - black star deceiver


----------



## medusalox (Dec 30, 2006)

A lot of Tool and A perfect Circle. I did, however, just get Rocco DeLuca and the Burden's album, I Trust You to Kill Me. And it's amazing! It's been on nonstop!


----------

